# Tattoos and Acne



## Tuco (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a little bit of acne on my upper back, mainly shoulder and trap areas. It's not full blown acne but it's mostly scars, blemishes from acne, and a few pimples. Not, red, peeling, cystic acne.

I want to get another tattoo, this time on my back, will it affect the skin I have on my back?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 12, 2012)

I don't notice any of my tatoos making a difference in regards to acne.  I don't fully understand your question, but that's my personal observation.


----------



## Tuco (Feb 12, 2012)

Okay, let me rephrase, lol. 

I have some bacne will a tattoo on my back come out all messed up or mess up my skin even more?  I got tattoos on my arms and once in a while I break out but it's all good, my skin clears up and heals afterwards. 

Wondering about the back though.

Hope that makes better sense, I'm trying to type on my phone and my girl is blasting the Grammys on tv... Smh


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 12, 2012)

It is not recommended to get a tattoo over acne. The tattoo needle can pop the acne and fill up the pore with ink, which may settle there permanently and cost a lot of money to remove.

Professional tattoo artists will not tattoo over acne. They will suggest tattooing a different part of the body or waiting until the acne clears up.

Can You Tattoo Over Acne? | eHow.com

hope this helps brotha...of course it's up to you


----------



## Tuco (Feb 12, 2012)

Cool, I'm probably gonna try and clear up the bacne as best I can and get my ink done.

I'm thinking about the MS13 look  lol


----------



## ShreddedOatz (Feb 12, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> Cool, I'm probably gonna try and clear up the bacne as best I can and get my ink done.
> 
> I'm thinking about the MS13 look  lol



LMAO...yeah man I think it will look good on ya...


----------



## Imosted (Feb 12, 2012)

ShreddedOatz said:


> It is not recommended to get a tattoo over acne. The tattoo needle can pop the acne and fill up the pore with ink, which may settle there permanently and cost a lot of money to remove.
> 
> Professional tattoo artists will not tattoo over acne. They will suggest tattooing a different part of the body or waiting until the acne clears up.
> 
> ...




This, i have been working on a full back tattoo for the last 2 years, i have always had really bad Bacne. Hoping to get it done soon because i have stupid random empty spots because of it.the artist wanted to wait till the fucking bacne to clear up before finishing it. anyways started using accutane 30 days ago and it is helping alot, i have been on a gram of test and 600 deca for the last month and no more new bacne


----------



## Tuco (Feb 12, 2012)

The accutane hasn't really messed you up with any sides?


----------



## Imosted (Feb 12, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> The accutane hasn't really messed you up with any sides?



I am on 20 mg a day i havent had any sides yet. just dry lips. My skin is so much better.


----------

